# Questions about Bahnsen Theological Seminary



## panicbird (Mar 17, 2004)

Is this school demanding academically? What sort of work is expected of students? I am especially interested in the apologetics program. Is it intellectually strenuous? If anyone is currently enrolled in/has completed this program, please let me know if you feel prepared apologetically to defend the faith.
Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Monergism (Sep 5, 2004)

[quote:f76d933620="Paul manata"]if I may add. If you really want to learn presuppositionalism, in the tradition of Van Til, BTS is the ONLY place to go. I have been studying the seminaries and they DO NOT teach Van Til. Though they give him lip service.[/quote:f76d933620]

What about Westminster PA? How are they in the Van Til tradition?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 5, 2004)

The last I knew Paul Manata was taking a break from the board to focus more intensely on his studies.

I don't know about Westminster (Pa.) but the new Westminster campus down here in Dallas offers a few classes on Van Til and/or presuppopsitionalism in their apologetics track.

I have their Catalog sitting in front of me right now.

[b:d46d453ccd]AP 101 Intro to Apologetics[/b:d46d453ccd]

..."learn the art of presuppositional argument"

"The topics covered in the course include the biblical basis for apologetics, developing a world and life view, the issue of meaning, presuppositionalism, engaging contemporary culture, and highlights in the history of apologetics. etc."

[b:d46d453ccd]AP 213 Principles of Christian Apologetics[/b:d46d453ccd]

..."build on the principles established in AP 101"

[b:d46d453ccd]AP 441 The Aplogetics of Cornelius Van Til[/b:d46d453ccd]

[b:d46d453ccd]AP 721 The Apologetics of Cornelius Van Til[/b:d46d453ccd]

I am skeptical as to whether they are as vigourous in their promotion of Van Til as Bahnsen's school however.


----------



## Monergism (Sep 6, 2004)

[quote:c8085395af="SmokingFlax"]I am skeptical as to whether they are as vigourous in their promotion of Van Til as Bahnsen's school however.[/quote:c8085395af]

I've heard some people say that Westminster PA had some solid presupp. What should I do? Just call and ask them if they're apologetics profs. are VanTillian? I wish I knew some folks that went there who could tell me about their experience. . . .


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 6, 2004)

...or you could email them.

The Philadelphia campus site is: 

www.wts.edu


----------



## RickyReformed (Sep 12, 2004)

I, too, was wondering where Westminster departed from Van Til's apologetic. I've know Paul has mentioned it once, but did not go into detail. I suppose this would apply to Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary as Joseph Pipa left Westminster West to go to GPTS?

Does anybody else know?


----------

